# Know your meme: Karate Students



## Bill Mattocks

Sadly true in my case...


----------



## Cyriacus

What society thinks I do should have been some muscular guy in a GI doing a backflip.


----------



## Steve

Cyriacus said:


> What society thinks I do should have been some muscular guy in a GI doing a backflip.


But that wouldn't be true. 

Here's the BJJ one.  This meme has jumped the shark bigtime, but like you, Bill, I think it's true enough.


----------



## Big Don

Steve said:


> But that wouldn't be true.
> 
> Here's the BJJ one.  This meme has jumped the shark bigtime, but like you, Bill, I think it's true enough.


It's only gay if you make eye contact.


----------



## Nomad

True, Don, true...


----------



## Carol

Steve said:


> But that wouldn't be true.
> 
> Here's the BJJ one.  This meme has jumped the shark bigtime, but like you, Bill, I think it's true enough.



That's OK there is a jumped the shark version of the meme too :lol:


----------



## Buka

Bwahahahaha! Those were really cool.


----------



## Ironcrane

Those memes really do sum it all up.


----------



## seasoned

This is why I love MT so much. Great people with an awesome sense of humor.  :asian: Made my morning............


----------



## Tez3




----------

